# Lenovo G550



## thecrow73 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich besitze das G550 ( ntd99ge oder 2958-99d, hat irgendwie zwei verschiedene Bezeichnungen?!).
Damit hab ich leider zwei Probleme.
Problem1:
Obwohl das NB einen GM45 Chipsatz hat und laut Everest eine Intel GMA3100 integriert ist, bekommen ich die sogenannten Hybrid-Grafik nicht ans laufen. Das heisst die eigentliche G210 läuft die ganze Zeit. Demendsprechend hält die Akkulaufzeit nicht lang.
Eigentlich soll ja in diesem Modus beim Surfen und Briefe schreiben u.s.w. die im Chipsatz integrierte Karte laufen. Und nur wenn die Leistung wirklich gebraucht wird soll die G210 anspringen. Wie kann ich sehen welche karte gerade läuft?
Alle Versuch über Energiesparschema etwas einzustellen haben nicht geholfen.
Vielleicht liegt das Problem auch an dem Tool welches ich benutze. Um zu überprüfen welche Karte läuft benutze ich GPU-Z. Ist das Tool eigentlich für soetwas geeignet? Oder zeigt das Tool immer nur die "Wirkliche Karte" an ??
Ihr seht schon bin im Moment SEHR verwirrt!
Problem2:
Der Lüfter läuft selbst bei Idle immer ca. 10 Sek. lang, dann geht er aus für ca. 10 Sek. dann wieder an u.s.w. Hab keine Möglichkeit gefunden den Lüfter oder Drehzahl anzuzeigen oder gar zuregeln. Hab auch das Tool "Notebook Hardware Control" probiert. Damit sollen sich die Thinkpad-Reihe Regeln lassen aber leider nicht bei meinem NB .
Irgendwelche Vorschläge? Hat jemand vielleicht das gleiche Problem?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2009)

1) die frage ist: SOLL das denn überhaupt hybrid-fähig sein? hast du triber von lenovo genommen, oder andere?

2) spricht dafür, dass die CPU oft knapp über den wert kommt, wo der lüfter zu kühlen beginnt, und dann wieder nicht. ist das book schon älter? vlt. zuviel staub? wenn du es am stromnetz betreibst, dann nimm den akku raus, der wir sonst warm was a) dem akku schadet und b) das notebook wärmer macht.


----------



## thecrow73 (4. Dezember 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 1) die frage ist: SOLL das denn überhaupt hybrid-fähig sein? hast du triber von lenovo genommen, oder andere?
> 
> 2) spricht dafür, dass die CPU oft knapp über den wert kommt, wo der lüfter zu kühlen beginnt, und dann wieder nicht. ist das book schon älter? vlt. zuviel staub? wenn du es am stromnetz betreibst, dann nimm den akku raus, der wir sonst warm was a) dem akku schadet und b) das notebook wärmer macht.


 

Erst mal danke für deine Antwort!
zu 1)
Öhm ich dachte, da sowieso ein Grafikchip im Chipsatz integriert ist, wäre der Hybrid Modus automatisch möglich. Wozu nimmt man den G45 Chipsatz wenn ein P45 gereicht hätte?
Wenn ich die neuesten Grafikkartentreiber von Intel nehme, kommt folgende Meldung "Dieses System erfüllt nicht die Mindestanforderungen für die Installation der Software".
Treiber sind von Lenovos Website für G550 Notebooks. Dort sind einmal Treiber für Intel-Grafikkarten und gleichzeitig auch Treiber für Geforce runterladbar. Was doch eigentlich für den Hybridmodus spricht, oder?

zu 2)
Das Notebook ist nagelneu. Ich denke nicht, dass es mit der Hardware zutun hat sondern eher ein Regelungsproblem.
Den Tip mit dem Rausnehmen werde ich mal probieren, aber ist ja eigentlich nicht Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2009)

1) das G550 ist ja ne ganze modellREIHE, aktuell 10 versch. modelle, 3 davon mit dedizierter karte. daher kann auch einfach sein, dass die aus kostengründen massenhaft das geleiche board verbauen und dann bei 3 modellen halt noch ne graka draufbauen, wobei die onboardkarte dann gar nicht mehr benutzt werden kann. nicht immer geht hybrid, nur weil das board theoretisch nen onboardchip hat. massenhaft das gleiche G45-board zu verbauen kann kostengünstiger sein, als für ein paar modelle ein P45-board ohne onboardchip zu verbauen, für das man ja dann ggf. auch wieder die treiber separat prüfen+entwickeln muss. 

aber um da sicherzugehen, ob es nun hybrid hat, müßtest du lenovo mal kontaktieren. zB hier Notebooks LENOVO G550 NTDK3GE  steht nix von hybrid, und der shop erwähnt an sich immer eine besonderheit wie hybrid.


2) auch da würd ich lenovo kontaktieren. so was kann durch aktuellere treiber oder BIOS geregelt werden. kann aber auch ein fall zur reklamation sein....


----------



## thecrow73 (4. Dezember 2009)

Mann, dann hat's keinen Hybrid-Mode?
Wäre irgendwie schön gewesen wenn's das hätte. Ich meine im Handbuch steht auch nichts von Hybrid, aber da dachte ich halt, es wäre, weils nur ein standart Handbuch für alle Modelle gibt.
Falls es den HM hätte, müsste man da im Bios was einstellen können?
Da kann ich nämlich nichts finden.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2009)

bei der 105m zB steht bei notebookcheck.com

_*HybridPower* ermöglicht das Umschalten zwischen onboard Grafik (im Nvidia Chipsatz) und dedizierter Grafikkarte (G 105M) in Windows Vista. Dadurch kann die dedizierte Grafikkarte abgeschaltet werden, wenn sie nicht benötigt wird (Office, Surfen) und dadurch Energie gespart werden. Hybrid Power kann im Vista Betrieb umgeschalten werden (derzeit noch manuell per Tool, später lt. Nvidia automatisch im Treiber). GeforceBoost schaltet die onboard Grafik des Chipsatzes und die G 105M in einen SLI Verbund und steigert dadurch die Gesamtleistung._

also, wenn, dann musst du das da wohl irgendwie finden können.


----------



## thecrow73 (5. Dezember 2009)

Kann es sein, dass Windows 7 gar keine Hybrid Grafik unterstützt?
Schau mal hier. Ist allerdings von Ende 2008

*Windows 7* wird die neuen Hybrid-Grafikfähigkeiten wie *Hybrid-SLI* oder *Hybrid-CrossFire* nicht nativ unterstützen. *Microsoft* hält diese Technik für noch nicht ausgereift und zu instabil, daher wäre eine direkte Unterstützung durch das Betriebssystem nicht notwendig. Für *Nvidia* und *ATI* dürfte dies kaum ein Problem darstellen, da weder *Windows XP* noch *Vista* derartige Fähigkeiten besitzen und die Grafikkarten-Treiber dort diese Funktion übernehmen. Microsoft spart sich jedoch mit Sicherheit langwierige Programmierarbeiten und Tests für eine noch in den Kinderschuhen steckende Technik. Auch hier zeigt sich der neue Ansatz aus Redmond, sich nicht von "unwichtigen" Dingen bei der Fertigstellung eines neuen Betriebssystems aufhalten zu lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2009)

das kann gut sein, aber ich glaub auch nicht, dass du wirklich nennenswert strom sparst, da die 105m eine der "kleinsten" dedizierten karten ist und maximal 15W braucht (unter absoluter volllast halt)


----------



## thecrow73 (5. Dezember 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das kann gut sein, aber ich glaub auch nicht, dass du wirklich nennenswert strom sparst, da die 105m eine der "kleinsten" dedizierten karten ist und maximal 15W braucht (unter absoluter volllast halt)


 
Echt? Ok, mein Akku hält ca. 3 Stunden, aber dank dem LED Bildschirm habe ich mehr erwartet. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach damit zufrieden sein.
Danke dir auf jeden Fall für deine Antworten.

Gruss
thecrow


----------



## riedochs (6. Dezember 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 1) die frage ist: SOLL das denn überhaupt hybrid-fähig sein? hast du triber von lenovo genommen, oder andere?
> 
> 2) spricht dafür, dass die CPU oft knapp über den wert kommt, wo der lüfter zu kühlen beginnt, und dann wieder nicht. ist das book schon älter? vlt. zuviel staub? wenn du es am stromnetz betreibst, dann nimm den akku raus, der wir sonst warm was a) dem akku schadet und b) das notebook wärmer macht.



Das schadet dem Akku nur wenn die Ladereglung des Notebooks schrott ist. Siehe mein FSC: Die Akkus haben nach 5 Jahren immer noch 5 Stunden von den ursprünglichen 5,5 Stunden Laufzeit. Ich wechsle nur 1x im Jahr den Akku um NB aus wenn ich es eh zur Reinigung aus dem Portreplikator nehmen.

Wärmer wird mein NB mit Akkus auch nicht. Kommt drauf an wo verbaut.


----------

